# Child care Brisbane



## CarolineC (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello!

We are considering moving to Brisbane in the next year, as my husband got offered a job there. I did some research already, but it could be interesting to get your views.

- Monthly cost for renting a house in the suburbs (not the cheapest, not the most expensive area)
- General cost of living for a family of 3 (2 adults, 1 baby) - insurance, electricity, water, 2 cars, ...

Also, we are interested in child care options for a 4 month old baby.
- Is it easy to find good quality child care (are there waiting lists?)
- What would be the monthly cost for full time day care (5 days / week, 8h / day).

Thanks!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Brisbane covers a large area and rentals vary a lot. $250 to $600, $1,000 pw or even more for an average 4 bed 2 bathroom house.

Electric can be $400 to $800+ per qtr depending on air con use.

Child care is very expensive without the subsidies for residents. Depends on your visa.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Long day care (child care centre) $70 to $185 per day.
https://www.careforkids.com.au/child-care-articles/article/77/cost-of-child-care

these costs are the costs to parents before the Child Care Benefit and the Child Care Rebate have been taken into account.


----------

